# Necesito el diagrama del Wenstone 800 stadium Xl



## RubMig (Jun 18, 2012)

Hola colegas necesito conseguir el diagrama de la consola potenciada  wenstone 800 stadium XL tiene todos los transistores de potencia borrado los números correspondientes a su identificación y barios componentes quemados de tal manera que no puedo saber que códigos tienen.


----------



## simplespectro (Mar 30, 2013)

RubMig dijo:


> Hola colegas necesito conseguir el diagrama de la consola potenciada  wenstone 800 stadium XL tiene todos los transistores de potencia borrado los números correspondientes a su identificación y barios componentes quemados de tal manera que no puedo saber que códigos tienen.



hola colega desde ya lamento mucho que te ayas topado con un wenstone te dejo un dato si mal no me equivoco ese tiene un amplificador melody de 400 que usa los transistores MJ1503 y 4 PNP Y NPN 

Aqui el schematics fijate que creo que tiene este ese wenstone


----------



## RubMig (Mar 30, 2013)

Gracias colega por el aporte.


----------



## simplespectro (Abr 2, 2013)

RubMig dijo:


> Gracias colega por el aporte.



ok de nada trata de tener cuidado a la hora de comprar lo transistores hay mucho trucho dando vuelta si mal no me equivoco tienen que de de la marca (ON semiconductores), y me corrijo el transistor era MJ 15003 un abrazo y éxito con el ampli!!


----------

